# air handler



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

jdecker22 said:


> ...although the attic is well insulated, it is still quite cold up there in the winter.


"They all do that, Ma'am" In fact, they're supposed to.



> We have an air handler in our attic...
> attempt to control heating costs, would it make sense to wrap the air handler with insulation or maybe some type of product out there specific for air handlers?


The duct should certainly be insulated...
but not the equipment itself.

hth


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

TarheelTerp said:


> "They all do that, Ma'am" In fact, they're supposed to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1

Are the duct lines rigid or flex? More of the inefficiency losses are are via forced air losses through the duct connection to the attic. 

If they are flex lines, cut the straps down that support the lines up and put them in the insulation along the floor.


----------

